# carolina skiff vs. noe



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been looking into getting an lt25 in a few months and have been looking at some other skiffs and was wondering what yalls opinion on an lt25 vs a j14/16. I will be mostly fishing mosquito lagoon with 2 people poling the flats with some trolling around also, and will be hanging my yamaha 20hp 4 stroke on the back.

Thanks, Jared.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

apples/oranges -'noes are fairly light great for skinny water
cs wider, more stable but cs's are heavy !!!! self bailing decks- wider -comfortable but very heavy,, 20hp on j14/16 is just enough..power
-'tide


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

get an *LT25*....U know it.  it'll works way better than a fatazz tank CS.  CS is only for workhorse or recreational skiff only.

U know U want something like this!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've owned three different Carolina Skiffs over the years.  A 14; a 16; and a 17 semi-v.  I still own the 16 but keep it up in Wisconsin. Some years ago, I originated and ran the MSN Groups ---Carolina Skiff Owners--- site...when MSN still had their Groups setup. We had over 1500 CS owners who were members.

Nothing wrong with CS's but..they are heavy; they don't take waves too well; and they require bigger motors for the same length of boat..compared to a Gheenoe.   

If you want to take a large number of people fishing often ...then the CS is probably a better choice.  But , if you often fish alone or with one other person...you'll probably find that the 'Noe is quieter; easier to pole; easier to maneuver with a Trolling motor; and takes less HP to get where you are going.. 

Some foam filled boats can be plagued with water intrusion in the foam.  That problem is mostly caused by poor installation procedures and/or a lack of proper maintenance.  It can be cured, but not without some grief and a lot of time. 

I had a choice a week or two ago to buy another CS.....or buy my first Gheenoe.  A Gheenoe Classic sits in my garage right now.  

Ask me which was the better choice in a few months..and I can answer you better...after some additional experience. Right now, the Gheenoe looks like the right choice for me. 

regards, Rich


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I was looking at a j16 today in my buddy's yard today and I sure did like the amount of space it could offer.  But as everyone else said, it was really heavy and would definitely require more hp.  I hear they don't pole great.  And I love my GHEENOE!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I think Rich gave the most "fair and balanced" assessment of the CS, but as he said, he has not used the Noe for even a month yet.

I really think they are both great boats, I had a Noe Classic with a 15hp 2stroke and now own and run a J14 with a 20hp F20 Yamaha tiller.  Every boat is a compromise, so nothing is perfect, here is my assessment of the two boats,

To say a CS is heavy, that is true, but only compared to a Noe.  The hull weight of my J14 is 280lbs. very light for a boat with it's capacity rating.  My J14 with front and rear decks, BMT is under 1000lbs.  While the ride in the CS can be bumpy and wet, it rides better through a chop than a Noe at wot.  Top speed in the J14 with me and gear is about 25mph.  Don't get me wrong.  I very much enjoyed my Classic and considered a LT when I was boat shopping.  With the LT at over $1000 more than the J14, hull to hull, it just didn't compute out for me.  Two other considerations that made me go with the CS was the self baling feature of the CS and the possibility that on a calm summer day, I would take the CS out the St.Lucie Inlet.  Personally, I would not do that in a Noe.  I know many that would, and very successfully, but not me.

Clearly, in the poling department, the Noe wins, although poling the CS is pretty easy, but it does not track very well.  You need a beefier stick anchor in the CS but not by much.

You really can't go wrong with either selection, both are great boats for the money, but for my kind of fishing.  Not real shallow flats, 1' +, the CS is fine.  What I would not do on either of these boats is spend more on accessories than you did for the boat. These boats are small minimal craft. If you ever think you might want or have to sell one, don't pour money into it with extras. If it meets your needs with the minimum of extras, great. if you have to spend $10K to make it what you want, it isn't what you want to begin with, and you will never see your money again. Keep it simple. Less is More.

Tight lines. jim


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jim, for the input. I agree.. both boats are "special" compared to many of their competitors. 

One thing that I did on my original CS 14 was to remove the extremely heavy center storage bench that the previous owner had added. I wanted more "walking around" room and the bench was in the way. 

Puling it out, I found that I eliminated a lot of weight, too. Carolina Skiff builds their front and rear decks/benches etc. out of heavy plywood, with a solid covering of fiberglass. 

If I were to buy a new or used 14/16 CS..I'd probably pull any decks and benches that were not necessary out of the boat. In my case, I substituted a large cooler for dry storage and seating...and it did the job well for me.

There is no doubt in my mind that the CS, being heavier and squarer in shape, is a more stable boat. The trade off is that the weight and shape probably isn't as efficient as a V shaped-bow boat like a 'noe. 

regards, Rich


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> Carolina Skiff builds their front and rear decks/benches etc.  out of heavy plywood, with a solid covering of fiberglass.
> 
> If I were to buy a new or used 14/16 CS..I'd probably pull any decks and benches that were not necessary out of the boat.  In my case, I substituted a large cooler for dry storage and seating...and it did the job well for me.


I'm pretty sure that in about 2006, CS stopped using plywood in the decks, etc. I have both the front and rear decks, no wood in them, but a large area in between, like you said, bench seats in the middle is a big no, no. They just get in the way. 

Here is one thing I would avoid if anyone selects a CS. I opted for a tiller, in part so I would not have to mount a center console. I do not want to drill the deck. Many have done it but you had better do it right or you will have water intrusion. The CS owners forum has lots of great advice for mounting anything on the floor. For me, if it is below the water line, or part of the hulls floor(deck) it does not get drilled.

Enjoy. jim


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

For me...it was issue of space.

Where I agree that a Gheenoe can get most things done, and for some folks....ALL things done. I need something that can carry up to 5 people (not all the time, mind you, but I'd like to get my 3 kids out to fish, and recreate). 

That's why I'm eying the J16. It will be still be crowded at times...but will accommodate, and be well within my budget. Plus it allows me to fish, and recreate just about everywhere I want to.

As many folks on here have said before...take a test ride.

I will say that the Gheenoe is probably more performance driven...and you can do just about any customization that you choose.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

That is good advice regarding caution when drilling the deck to mount anything.... on any boat. 

One of the CS's that I looked at, prior to buying my "Noe Classic, had open holes from a missing deck-mounted ice chest. The boat sat, on its trailer, with its bow down. Water was left to puddle up over the gaping open mounting holes. 

There is NO doubt in my mind that some (maybe a lot) of water had already worked its way into the foam in that hull. 
Needless to say, that boat didn't stay on my "potential buy list".

A liberal application of 3M5200 is one way to stop water penetration at any opening or screw mounting. 

regards, Rich


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

FWIW, we had 3 200lb guys, 2 120-140lb girls, 2 full coolers, 3 batteries, 5 tubes, and a boombox on a LT25 this past weekend. it floated fine and we had plenty of room for recreating. the 25hp merc moved us along at about 12mph, but we couldnt get on plane(which was fine)


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> it floated fine and we had plenty of room for recreating.


 
Is that what happens when a few guys and girls get stuck on a boat with tunes and bheer?
BTW, I call BS on all that stuff fitting in the boat, unless the tubes were kiddie size, the boom box was an ipod, and the coolers were Mini Mates.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

cant see a j14 or j16 -with all the other options out there,tooo many lighter choices for a small skiff, BUT cs have their place as a larger skiff they are very nice and can draft as good as anything their size as far as large vessels go,, ,,i've been in several and commercial fished for mullet and blue crab in a 24' cs  -its nice too have all that around you ,,very comfortable   but not a light vessel .
           -apples and oranges                 -anytide


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> > it floated fine and we had plenty of room for recreating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












plenty of room man.  normal size tubes(i think?) roommates radio/alarm clock/cdplayer. my boat cooler, a smaller cooler, but still at least 30 qts.  and a pelican case.  tubes/rafts were in the water most of the time, but when they were in the boat, it was on the way back upstream.

oh ya, we had a blender mixing some margaritas too


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not trying to start up that argument...Just some reference here....

Gheenoe Super 16: 
hull weight 350#'s capacity: 3 people

LT25:
hull weight 270#'s capacity: 3 people

Carolina Skiff J16:
hull weight 350#'s capacity: 5 people

**The information above was provided by Gheen Manufacturing, Custom Gheenoe, and Carolina Skiff.

**Just a quick note...the CS hull is not "all" that much heavier than a LT25, and is the same as a Super 16. Plus there is more floor space and higher sides. 

For me...a father with 5 people in my family...the CS J16 fits the bill, and the Gheenoe can't legally get it done...and even if the "capacity" was "bumped" up to 5...then it wouldn't be comfortable for me, nor would I feel comfortable letting 3 kids move around in it.

For me...a Gheenoe could not survive the rigors of the lakes that I frequent. If you think it could...I invite you to bring it up to one of my lakes...use it all weekend for three weekends...BUT, you have to use it under the conditions that I choose, AND I get to choose the weekends (Memorial Day, the 4th, and Labor Day)

The fact is that Gheenoe is the best boat for some, a great boat for some, a good boat for some, and a terrible boat for others...

I'll give credit where it is due...I own a Gheenoe  ...but it's not the best boat for my situation right now...and no matter how much anyone tries to convince me...a Gheenoe, can't do it all, I know this because it can't get it done now (for me)...legally or comfortably 

It's the same ol Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge fight...and it's okay....

This is what I did and will still recommend...go test ride both...try to find someone that you can use theirs in the condition of what you will be using yours for mostly, and see which one you like better...

The best boat in the world...is the one that you can afford, and fits your "bill" the best...regardless of the name or make of the boat


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > > it floated fine and we had plenty of room for recreating.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Incredible... and you had enough room to bring along the nice camera. You need to talk to Pugar with your story as it may be a good selling point for these boats.  Reminds me of the craziness we created not too many years ago while still in college.


----------



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

Lets just stick to the post and his needs.

"I will be mostly fishing mosquito lagoon with 2 people poling the flats with some trolling around also, and will be hanging my yamaha 20hp 4 stroke on the back."

IMHO, given the 2 boat choices he gave us, there is only 1 choice, the LT25. I have been in every different size CS there is and if you want to pole with 2 people then go with the Gheenoe. When I see a CS with a poling platform on the back I just laugh because the only thing it's good for is sitting on.


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a poling platform on my j16 and it poles just fine to me.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I have a poling platform on my j16 and it poles just fine to me.


just fine? try to spin 360, upwind 45 degree, 15mph wind blowing agaist you and I bet it'll worn your arms off............ 

Nothing wrong with CS 16...... excellent boat of course but not for poling skiff.


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

You got me on that one! ;D


----------

